# Photo shoot at Wilton House for "interesting" looking GT-Rs



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Hi chaps, The Supercar Kids are doing a group GT-R photoshoot at Wilton House on Friday 30th November.

They already have one of each of the standard colours and quite a few wrapped ones, including mine, Andy D's etc. Anybody else want to come down and get their car in the shots?

It's not an in-depth GT-R piece, but they are quickly warming up to how much of a supercar the GT-R is (I wrote an 8 page summary of my experiences with Stealth Zilla in the current issue, www.thesupercarkids.com ).

So they are really looking for a few more brightly coloured/wild looking GT-Rs for the shoot.

It will be for a couple of hours starting at midday. Anybody interested, PM me.

Edited to add that the shoot will also be featured by Nissan UK and USA on their social media sites, apparently.


----------



## _shaun_ (Jan 16, 2007)

I met the Super Car Kids on set of the Fast 6 (Fast and Furious 6) when my car was used. They organised an SLS and a 458:bowdown1:

Got to know them then and are very nice guys - have been to a few of their events now with a few more in the pipe work. !

People down from the forum already are...

David.Yu - Stealth grey?!
_shaun_ - purple/green flip
andrew186 - satin red
alloy - purple
jamiep - black

There are a few others but can't remember their forum name or they are not on here.


----------



## alloy (Apr 29, 2005)

David.Yu - Stealth grey?!
_shaun_ - purple/green flip
andrew186 - satin red
alloy - MNpurple
jamiep - black
Geetak - white
Fazza - orange
MattGTR750 - silver


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Yeah I think they have most of the stock colours, although maybe not red yet? 
Alloy is your list pretty up to date?

They're really after eye catching GT-Rs to add to the list.


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Updated list (to only be updated by me or Alloy please):
From the OEM colours, I reckon we could add a Gun Metal and red one and of course any Daytona Blue or metallic black volunteers, we could do with one each of those too. First come, first served! 

David.Yu - Stealth grey
_shaun_ - purple/green flip
andrew186 - satin red
alloy - MNpurple
jamiep - black
Geetak - white
Fazza - orange
MattGTR750 - silver
Will64 - white w/carbon wrapped roof and spoiler


----------



## alloy (Apr 29, 2005)

Yes David that's complete list, let you manage it from now so as to avoid confusion!


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Cool. Can't wait to see your wrap in person Andy! :thumbsup:


----------



## mallockman (Mar 23, 2012)

alloy said:


> Yes David that's complete list, let you manage it from now so as to avoid confusion!


I don't see Titanium on the list........!


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

mallockman said:


> I don't see Titanium on the list........!


Good point, well made! Are you volunteering?


----------



## mallockman (Mar 23, 2012)

David.Yu said:


> So they are really looking for a few more brightly coloured/wild looking GT-Rs for the shoot.


David - My car doesn't qualify for the above as I want to keep it low key and discreet....! - but happy to come along if you want a complete set of OE colours.


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

David.Yu said:


> They're really after eye catching GT-Rs to add to the list.


What colours classify as eye catching?


----------



## Guy (Jun 27, 2001)

That's a really great looking on-line magazine, nice layout and beautiful photos. 

Shame some of the articles are not clear if they're actual articles or adverts though, as they read like an 'infomercial'.


----------



## _shaun_ (Jan 16, 2007)

CT17 said:


> What colours classify as eye catching?


One of the guys from the mag is looking at this thread and just texted me to say would be good if you could make it:squintdan


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

mallockman said:


> David - My car doesn't qualify for the above as I want to keep it low key and discreet....! - but happy to come along if you want a complete set of OE colours.


Absolutely, are you free? And yes of course CT!
Just confirm on here and I'll add you to the list.


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Add me to the list then. 

Have to say, you are brave doing a photo shoot in late November...


----------



## s2gtr (Jun 30, 2001)

David.Yu said:


> Updated list (to only be updated by me or Alloy please):
> From the OEM colours, I reckon we could add a Gun Metal and red one and of course any Daytona Blue or metallic black volunteers, we could do with one each of those too. First come, first served!
> 
> David.Yu - Stealth grey
> ...


I am local & have a Daytona Blue, also have one of my car accessory shops close by with an undercover car park, if anyone needs to do some last minute cleaning / detailing?

Dave:wavey:


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

s2gtr said:


> I am local & have a Daytona Blue, also have one of my car accessory shops close by with an undercover car park, if anyone needs to do some last minute cleaning / detailing?
> 
> Dave:wavey:


That's fantastic Dave, thanks! Will be great to meet you in person too after all these years. :thumbsup:

David.Yu - Stealth grey
_shaun_ - purple/green flip
andrew186 - satin red
alloy - MNpurple
jamiep - black
Geetak - white
Fazza - orange
MattGTR750 - silver
Will64 - white w/carbon wrapped roof and spoiler
CY17 - banana yellow
s2gtr - Daytona Blue


----------



## EAndy (Dec 13, 2011)

Mine is Oyster Pearl with Carbon Lowers but guessing it problem stems under the standard White / Pearl to be any different.

http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f9/andyibiza/GTRWrap001.jpg

Magazine looks really well put together.


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

EAndy said:


> Mine is Oyster Pearl with Carbon Lowers but guessing it problem stems under the standard White / Pearl to be any different.
> 
> http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f9/andyibiza/GTRWrap001.jpg
> 
> Magazine looks really well put together.


If you're free, I'm sure that will make an interesting addition. So that's a wrap?


----------



## *MAGIC* (Oct 21, 2009)

I will along in the Gulf GTR if I can.

Robbie


----------



## MattGTR750 (Apr 26, 2012)

Going to be a great day !!


----------



## manjit (Dec 17, 2009)

*MAGIC* said:


> I will along in the Gulf GTR if I can.
> 
> Robbie


I would be there if needed, need to know timmings, end of month is busy need to get invoices out,


----------



## MahmoodAnsari (Nov 16, 2012)

*The Supercar Kids*

Hey guys many thanks for your replies and wanting to help out!

For those of you who don't know me I'm the founder of the magazine and would be really good to have you and your pride & joys there!

The usual guys have told you all the info but it will be on the 30th at Wilton House from 12:00pm-2/3pm.

Just to clarify this is not a meet and is actually an exclusive shoot for The Supercar Kids, Nissan UK & Nissan USA. Would love to take along everyone but as David mentioned can only be one car per colour and have to be careful with capacity hence may not be able to accommodate everyone this time but always next time. Everyone on the current list is all good  

Feel free to ask any other questions!


----------



## JamieP (Jun 5, 2006)

Sorry, my car is going in for some upgrades and I can't make this now.


----------



## B'have (Dec 28, 2011)

If Jamie's spot needs filling, (black) I can make it. (just up the road from me)


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

B'have said:


> If Jamie's spot needs filling, (black) I can make it. (just up the road from me)


Cheers, but we already had a black one in reserve though.

So current confirmed list is:

David.Yu - Stealth grey
_shaun_ - purple/green flip
andrew186 - satin red
alloy - MNpurple
woundedgoat- black
Geetak - white
Fazza - orange
MattGTR750 - silver
Will64 - white w/carbon wrapped roof and spoiler
CY17 - banana yellow
s2gtr - Daytona Blue

Could EAndy confirm with your oyster wrapped car please? And any others too.


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

A nice mix of pre and post facelift cars too.


----------



## ikeysolomon (May 3, 2012)

Hi,

I can bring a DMG, carbon wrapped lip, rear valance, sills etc Stage 4, suspension, brakes etc.

Ikey


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

ikeysolomon said:


> Hi,
> 
> I can bring a DMG, carbon wrapped lip, rear valance, sills etc Stage 4, suspension, brakes etc.
> 
> Ikey


Funnily enough, I was thinking we needed a standard DMG car to contrast with my Stealth matte wrapped one, so sure! PM me for details.


----------



## MahmoodAnsari (Nov 16, 2012)

Great list guys thanks again!
Spoke to Yahoo! today who are very interested in putting it up once it's all done as well!

I'm trying to fit in as many people as possible but due to capacity have to be careful 

Does anyone know of a green and a pink one?


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

MahmoodAnsari said:


> Great list guys thanks again!
> Spoke to Yahoo! today who are very interested in putting it up once it's all done as well!
> 
> I'm trying to fit in as many people as possible but due to capacity have to be careful
> ...


Couple of famous green ones on here, but not sure they'll make the journey down. 

Good luck finding a pink one, they're not Lambos you know! 
Anyway, I'm sure Alloy's looks pink in a certain light...


----------



## alloy (Apr 29, 2005)

With regret I confirm no hue of pink emanates from the Midnight magic purple wrap :smokin:


----------



## j9mfu (Nov 15, 2012)

Matte metallic blue ?


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

j9mfu said:


> Matte metallic blue ?


Absolutely! Are you free to come? PM me for details. Is it a matte clear over Daytona or a new colour altogether?


----------



## MahmoodAnsari (Nov 16, 2012)

Can everyone please PM their colours, REG no, names and any passenger names to David who will pass on to me


----------



## TABZ (Apr 30, 2003)

Hi

I have a factory standard 2009 premium edition in DMG.

Where is the shoot location? (city)


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

It's down south in Hampshire about 3 hours drive from us depending on how you drive Tabz, great location went there earlier in the year for Wilton House meet!


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

TABZ said:


> Hi
> 
> I have a factory standard 2009 premium edition in DMG.
> 
> Where is the shoot location? (city)


Hi, thanks for the offer, but we already have a standard DMG car and as stated, don't want any duplicates.
If the other DMG car drops out, I'll let you know.

As Mahmood has said, this is NOT a meet, but a private photoshoot. The grounds will be closed and only the cars and people on the list will be allowed in.


----------



## *MAGIC* (Oct 21, 2009)

Hi David

Sorry, just been informed that I cant attend.

Robbie


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

PM has been sent.


----------



## alloy (Apr 29, 2005)

*MAGIC* said:


> Hi David
> 
> Sorry, just been informed that I cant attend.
> 
> Robbie


That's a shame, see you at your BBQ then mate :smokin:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Oct 21, 2009)

alloy said:


> That's a shame, see you at your BBQ then mate :smokin:


Indeed you will


----------



## EAndy (Dec 13, 2011)

Do you have any idea on the sort of arrival time for the day event and how long it'll go on for. I've now got commitments which require me to be in Telford mid to late afternoon. 

I don't want to give a yes unless I'm able to 100% commit otherwise I feel like I'm utilising someone else's potential space.


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

EAndy said:


> Do you have any idea on the sort of arrival time for the day event and how long it'll go on for. I've now got commitments which require me to be in Telford mid to late afternoon.
> 
> I don't want to give a yes unless I'm able to 100% commit otherwise I feel like I'm utilising someone else's potential space.


The shoot will run from midday to about 2pm (or possibly later, knowing photographers!), so Telford by late afternoon would be a bit tricky, even for a GT-R! :chuckle:

No probs, your car was a one-off anyway.


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Fantasic... :chairshot

One large customer I supply services to has just called a meeting of all it's contractors on the 30th November.
This must be why I don't usually do weekdays. 

So the result is it doesn't look like the banana-mobile will be attending.


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

CT17 said:


> Fantasic... :chairshot
> 
> One large customer I supply services to has just called a meeting of all it's contractors on the 30th November.
> This must be why I don't usually do weekdays.
> ...


Damn, that's a real shame!


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

anyone want to give me their keys and I'll take it there for them? lol


----------



## pwpro (Jun 6, 2009)

sounds like an impressive gathering have fun boys !!


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

David.Yu said:


> Damn, that's a real shame!


Yes, I'm pretty peed off about it.
But work comes first.


----------



## MahmoodAnsari (Nov 16, 2012)

CT17 said:


> Yes, I'm pretty peed off about it.
> But work comes first.


Ah yes of course sure does! No problem hopefully get to meet you some other time


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Right, list closes on Wednesday this week (28th Nov) for the event this Friday.

So far I've got confirmed:

David.Yu - Stealth grey
_shaun_ - purple/green flip
andrew186 - satin red
alloy - MNpurple
woundedgoat- metallic black
Geetak - white
Fazza - orange
MattGTR750 - silver
Will64 - white w/carbon wrapped roof and spoiler
s2gtr - Daytona Blue
ikeysolomon - DMG/Gun Metal

Could anybody else please PM me to confirm please?
We have no Titanium, standard red or gloss black versions coming at the moment, come along and represent! :smokin:

Some of us in the SE are meeting at Fleet, ready to leave at 11am, then onto Wilton House main entrance for midday. Shoot to last a couple of hours or until light is too bad/photographer has enough shots.

Some of us might then go on to a local pub to get a quick drink and snack before heading home.
Bring warm clother, umbrellas and drinks/snacks to keep you going!

Sorry, but only those on the list will be admitted. This is a private photoshoot.


----------



## s2gtr (Jun 30, 2001)

Hi All,

I am off to France tonight for a couple of days, but back for Friday:thumbsup:
Offer of my undercover car park is available here: 
https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=motabitz+salisbury&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&hl=en&client=safari

Plenty of space for all attending if required, 240v power & water readily available, along with trade discount on anything you may require instore

See you all Friday @ the shop or photo shoot:thumbsup:

Dave.


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

That's really kind, thanks Dave! :thumbsup:

(In)Accuweather says it's going to be dry, sunny, but pretty cold towards the end of the week, which is a bit of a surprise considering the floods that have been in the news recently! However, they are often wrong...

So obviously everyone should get their cars washed before heading down, but some might need a final rinse and dry at yours. I'll let those who want to get in touch with you directly.


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Forgot Jamil had replied to me via email last week, so:

David.Yu - Stealth grey
_shaun_ - purple/green flip
andrew186 - satin red
alloy - MNpurple
woundedgoat- metallic black
Geetak - white
Fazza - orange
MattGTR750 - silver
Will64 - white w/carbon wrapped roof and spoiler
s2gtr - Daytona Blue
ikeysolomon - DMG/Gun Metal
j9mfu - matte metallic light blue


----------



## ikeysolomon (May 3, 2012)

With those hoofing down from London and Home Counties reckon they will all need some form of spruce up.

David, want to meet a bit earlier at Fleet, so we can get down earlier?

Ikey


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

ikeysolomon said:


> With those hoofing down from London and Home Counties reckon they will all need some form of spruce up.
> 
> David, want to meet a bit earlier at Fleet, so we can get down earlier?
> 
> Ikey


If the roads are dry, we should be ok. Not sure Dave's will fit 12/13 of us turning up at the same time or how long it would take to get all the cars cleaned.

What do people want to do?


----------



## B'have (Dec 28, 2011)

I have a large garage and cleaning area for half a dozen cars en route at Ringwood if that helps anyone.


----------



## Will64 (Jan 30, 2012)

David.Yu said:


> If the roads are dry, we should be ok. Not sure Dave's will fit 12/13 of us turning up at the same time or how long it would take to get all the cars cleaned.
> 
> What do people want to do?


I think wait and see what the weather does, but if we do decide to clean just before, maybe split between the two sites that have very kindly been offered to us. The cars coming down the M3 could go via Ringwood but I guess you would of been thinking of coming off the M3 to join A303 so maybe that doesn't work. 
We could also stagger our arrival times and clean in Salisbury if needed. 
Just a thought.


----------



## robsm (Jul 22, 2008)

I love to represent the limited edition brown but sadly not in country.


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Will64 said:


> I think wait and see what the weather does, but if we do decide to clean just before, maybe split between the two sites that have very kindly been offered to us. The cars coming down the M3 could go via Ringwood but I guess you would of been thinking of coming off the M3 to join A303 so maybe that doesn't work.
> We could also stagger our arrival times and clean in Salisbury if needed.
> Just a thought.


I think if it's dry and we get our cars cleaned the day before or in the morning, they'll be fine. I've done a lot of photoshoots and unless it's in a studio, the cars do not have to be freshly valeted.

Conversely, if there is muck on the road, there's little point in getting them cleaned anywhere other than on location as they will get splashed just driving up Lord Pembroke's gravel drive! So I think we should stick to the plan and just get there. Clean the cars the day before or in the morning.


----------



## alloy (Apr 29, 2005)

Weather looks good for Friday.....famous last words!


----------



## woundedgoat (Oct 7, 2012)

Im going give her a wash in the morning, and take a steady drive down, fingers crossed it doesn't look how it does now!


----------



## _shaun_ (Jan 16, 2007)

alloy said:


> Weather looks good for Friday.....famous last words!


We know who to blame if it rains then!

Yea agree david, weather should be dry so can just give the cars a once over as required once on site.


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Confirmed:

David.Yu - Stealth grey
_shaun_ - purple/green flip
andrew186 - satin red
alloy - MNpurple
woundedgoat- metallic black
Geetak - white
Fazza - orange
MattGTR750 - silver
Will64 - white w/carbon wrapped roof and spoiler
s2gtr - Daytona Blue
ikeysolomon - DMG/Gun Metal
j9mfu - matte metallic light blue
Black_Phantom - black w/carbon lowers and SSR wheels

TBC:

manjit - Gulf GTR
markleach - black with LOTS of mods and 1000hp!

I think we're about done, list closes tomorrow.
Thanks to all the participants.
Current forecast is dry and sunny-ish. But max of 5c so wrap up warm, there is a lot of standing around on photoshoots! :thumbsup:


----------



## s2gtr (Jun 30, 2001)

David.Yu said:


> If the roads are dry, we should be ok. Not sure Dave's will fit 12/13 of us turning up at the same time or how long it would take to get all the cars cleaned.
> 
> What do people want to do?


Sorry just seen this, away in France at the moment Car Park can take 12/13 cars, so offer still stands if required:thumbsup:
Dave


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

s2gtr said:


> Sorry just seen this, away in France at the moment Car Park can take 12/13 cars, so offer still stands if required:thumbsup:
> Dave


Hi Dave, no problem, weather is forecast to be dry (but cold) so we will just get our cars cleaned that morning or the day before and drive down.

If there are any puddles, then the cars will get splashed on Wilton House's gravel drive anyway, so may require a final rinse and wipedown once there, but hopefully not.

Thanks for the offer, and look forward to meeting you in person at last there! :thumbsup:


----------



## s2gtr (Jun 30, 2001)

Day has started with a frost down here, but dry:thumbsup:
Have a safe drive down, see you all later.
Dave.


----------



## Will64 (Jan 30, 2012)

Nice to see so many Gtrs in one place, waited 6 months to see another Gtr and today 12/13 at the same time. 

Nice to chat with you today Dave and hopefully see you on a Dorset meet. 

Thanks David for arranging the photo shoot, maybe see you at Wilton House next August. 

Will


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Great to meet you all today, it was fun! Some of us had a spirited drive down from Fleet, although watching you all slow down to 60mph in order to not overtake that very obliging police car was funny! :chuckle:

You are allowed to overtake them provided you're not speeding!

I would say my just-fitted Stage 5 (700hp) Litchfield turbos proved their worth.

A fantastically colourful array of GT-Rs and of course, all genuine enthusiasts.

And the pub lunch (as enjoyed by Will and Kate on occasion) was superb.

Look forward to seeing the pics in The Supercar Kids.com soon. I will put a heads up on here.


----------



## buzzysingh (Nov 19, 2012)

Just seen a pic at the petrol station and another one as a tease on the super kids Facebook.. Wish I was there


----------



## ikeysolomon (May 3, 2012)

Hi,

Great to see you all, thanks very much for organising. 

That was a superb drive down from Fleet. There was that great cloud of puffs of smoke hanging over all the cars. Useful for passing that police car as we were all invisible 

Steve


----------



## s2gtr (Jun 30, 2001)

Great day & location, good to meet fellow owners & see some amazing wraps in the flesh:bowdown1:
Looking forward to seeing some more pictures:clap:

Dave:wavey:


----------



## Black Phantom (Jun 30, 2011)

*And a good day was had by all*

What a great place to meet up with other GTR owners and see 13 ? variants . My lad decided he wanted to go home in the Matt red one . If I was younger and a little braver then maybe......... Must say David your beastie did look good with the matt stripes . To have such a wonderful setting and with a host who obviously loves the mark , with his lovely R34. Good weather [ no bloody rain ] yes it was a nice day . Well worth the effort to travel up to . 
Big thank you to our host and to The Supercar Kid boys for the invite . 

Hope you guys can get the photos up soon , can't wait to see the cars in formation with the overhead shot 

BP 

Thanks Dave for the use of your car park , hope we can meet up again soon .


----------



## MahmoodAnsari (Nov 16, 2012)

*Thanks Everyone!*

Just wanted to say a huge thanks to everyone for coming down!
Will get the photos on The Supercar Kids fb as I receive them and forward them over to Nissan once have got them all.

Will also be doing a feature on it on the mag's Jan Issue so will be sure to keep you guys updated.


----------



## alloy (Apr 29, 2005)

Good day, all be it cold. Can't wait for the photos. Couple of short (internet friendly :smokin clips of the convoy down there


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

alloy said:


> Good day, all be it cold. Can't wait for the photos. Couple of short (internet friendly :smokin clips of the convoy down there


Nice of you to be going so slowly that I appear to be really tanking it at 70mph at 0:22s... 

Will have a look at my GoPro footage later too. As you say, finding "internet friendly" clips that are also worth watching is going to be the tricky bit...


----------



## alloy (Apr 29, 2005)

David.Yu said:


> Nice of you to be going so slowly that I appear to be really tanking it at 70mph at 0:22s...
> 
> Will have a look at my GoPro footage later too. As you say, finding "internet friendly" clips that are also worth watching is going to be the tricky bit...


Yes the video is deceptive....40mph in the camera car looks faster than it is in reality 

Got few more clips need to edit and upload tonight


----------



## Impossible (May 11, 2011)

Its known issue with the GoPro. it speeds the video up, so things look faster.


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Nick Williams of nwvt.co.uk has kindly sent me the link to some of the individual shots of the cars.
It's on his Flickr album here: The Supercar Kids Nissan R35 GTR & Friends Shoot - a set on Flickr

Please do not share anywhere without crediting him and The Supercar Kids.
He can also do prints and canvasses for you, just in time for Christmas! :thumbsup:

Love this shot of my car; notice the much improved rear stance now that Iain has perfected his 15mm Eibach spacer set up. 
The Supercar Kids Nissan R35 GTR & Friends Shoot | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## blue34 (Jul 28, 2005)

Great photos, blue matt, orange, gloss black and david's grey all look great, nice to see the 34 too.


----------



## woundedgoat (Oct 7, 2012)

It was a nice ride out there, and great to meet some cool people.

Looking forward to seeing the mag when it's out.

Nice to meet the boys from Tooting, love to see youngsters doing something constructive from my old neighbourhood!


----------



## Fazza (Aug 29, 2011)

Great photos. However still awaiting the main photo with the birds eye view...


----------



## woundedgoat (Oct 7, 2012)

Fazza said:


> Great photos. However still awaiting the main photo with the birds eye view...


They are probably holding back that one for the cover of the mag, looking forward to seeing it as well!


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

woundedgoat said:


> They are probably holding back that one for the cover of the mag, looking forward to seeing it as well!


Well not sure it will be the cover, but yes the group shots will only be revealed once the that issue has been published.

Don't forget to order prints or canvasses from Nick!


----------



## _shaun_ (Jan 16, 2007)

Was a great day. The drive there was much nicer than the drive home

Think only one pic was released of each car until the main article in Jan issues of the mag is up..


----------



## dominic1 (Feb 16, 2012)

Impossible said:


> Its known issue with the GoPro. it speeds the video up, so things look faster.


really strange that  all my snowboarding looks slower, must be a different go pro 

great pics if it would have closer would have brought a bright red one down,

the fastest colour of course


----------



## Will64 (Jan 30, 2012)

Really good pictures, I think I shall have a few prints and make my very own cool wall in the garage.


----------



## JaseB (Sep 8, 2012)

Fantastic shots. There is something great about the R34 GTR in Bayside Blue.

Not sure on the Veyron, although (and I appreciate I may be in a minority) I don't really like them anyway.


----------



## Will64 (Jan 30, 2012)

Not sure on the Veyron, although (and I appreciate I may be in a minority) I don't really like them anyway.[/QUOTE]

I don't think they look that great either.


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

Whats with the silver GTR with the grey fuel cap?

Also is the Veyron from here? Very creative


----------



## s2gtr (Jun 30, 2001)

LiamGTR said:


> Whats with the silver GTR with the grey fuel cap?
> 
> Also is the Veyron from here? Very creative


Veyron was Lord Pemboke's of Wilton House. 

Think the fuel cap was carbon fibre wrapped?

Dave.


----------



## Fazza (Aug 29, 2011)

Matte black wrapped fuel cap from what I remember


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

Haha what, I couldn't imagine a 'Lord' rolling around in something as funky as that! Then again I may have the wrong impression of what a Lord looks like and does.


----------



## RJJ (Aug 11, 2012)

Nice GTR's :thumbsup:

Also like the wrap on veyron, but not my type of car, would have an Aventador instead.

Love the pic of the blue R35 with the bayside blue R34.

Are those 21" or 20" wheels on the red wrapped GTR, looks mean & moody


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

Some lovely looking motors there and looks like a great location.

Absolutely love Alloys with the magic purple and bronze alloys. David's is possibly the sexiest rear end i've seen on an R35. That diffuser is awesome.

Pure car porn :clap:


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

SamboGrove said:


> David's is possibly the sexiest rear end i've seen :clap:





:chuckle:

Cheers. The diffuser seems to do its job too, as far as I can tell. Above 100mph you get an impressive rooster tail of water behind the car in the wet...

As for Lord Pembroke, or Will as he prefers to be known, he is a well known petrolhead and hosts the Wilton House Classic and Supercar event which is rapidly becoming the Goodwood of the west. I've been fortunate enough to be invited to participate with Godzilla 2 since it began a few years ago.
Wilton Supercars: Supercars at Wilton House

He is quite a fan of Japanese sports cars, owning a lovely Datsun 240Z, fully Fast and Furious'd up Honda S2000 and that R34 GT-R.
Next year, he wants to invite a select group of Skyline GT-Rs to represent the different generations. I will post up more as details emerge, but put it in your diary as a must-attend event, even if your car is not one of the ones on display: August 4th 2013.


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

David keep me posted on the Wilton House Supercar event please, was meant to be there with a single R34 GTR for the GTROC stand but due to unforeseen circumstances no GTR's were on show through the GTROC club


----------



## alloy (Apr 29, 2005)

David, keep me posted on the Wilton Supercar meet would like to make the next one



SamboGrove said:


> Some lovely looking motors there and looks like a great location.
> 
> Absolutely love Alloys with the magic purple and bronze alloys. David's is possibly the sexiest rear end i've seen on an R35. That diffuser is awesome.
> 
> Pure car porn :clap:


Thanks *****


----------



## Will64 (Jan 30, 2012)

Does anyone know when the Supercar kids online magazine is due featuring the Gtrs. I thought it was the Feb edition but looking on their website they don't even seem to have bad a Jan one yet.


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Will64 said:


> Does anyone know when the Supercar kids online magazine is due featuring the Gtrs. I thought it was the Feb edition but looking on their website they don't even seem to have bad a Jan one yet.


Just asked Mahmood from The Supercar Kids and he said it will be in the next issue due next week. :thumbsup:


----------



## Will64 (Jan 30, 2012)

David.Yu said:


> Just asked Mahmood from The Supercar Kids and he said it will be in the next issue due next week. :thumbsup:


Thanks David


----------

